# manger un/du, une/de la + aliment (couscous, pomme, pain, tomate, etc.) - article indéfini / partitif



## nasti

Bonjour à tout le monde 

Ma question porte sur l'article indéfini et la nourriture.

_Je mange *un* couscous / je vais prendre *un* couscous (= un plat avec du couscous).
Je mange souvent *du* couscous, *du* poisson, *des* pâtes._

Est-ce que c'est bien ça la différence entre "un" et "de + article" et la nourriture ? Si on pense à un plat, utilise-t-on l'article indéfini?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!!! 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Ce fil traite de la différence d'emploi entre l'article indéfini et l'article partitif. Pour la différence avec l'article défini, voir le fil (ne pas) manger/boire + de / article partitif (du, de la, des) / défini (le, la, les).


----------



## VRF

Bonjour Nasti,

[…] lorsqu'on peut compter les aliments, on utilise l'article défini ou indéfini, selon le contexte. Mais, lorsque la nourriture ne peut être comptée, on utilise "de" dans son sens partitif.

manger du couscous (tu ne peux pas le compter, mais le peser)
manger une poire/pomme/
 manger du poisson mais, manger un filet de perche


----------



## Eldawen

Bonjour ! 

Je sais que les partitifs s'utilisent pour des noms abstraits ou concrets indénombrable, qu'on ne peut pas compter. Mais je rencontre des difficultés à savoir la différence entre indénombrable et dénombrable.

Je bois de l'eau, du vin => là ok partitif car on ne peut pas les compter.

Mais par exemple dans la phrase : "je mange du pain", on utilise un partitif et, pourtant, il me semble qu'on peut compter "le pain". Est-ce qu'un indénombrable s'appliquerait donc pour une quantité indéterminée quel que soit l'objet ? Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi dans "je cueille des fleurs" on utilise un article indéfini ? 

 Ma question doit sûrement vous paraître bête mais je me pose beaucoup de questions. 

Merci pour votre attention.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le pain est un cas un peu particulier, parce que ce terme peut désigner soit un pain entier, soit une certaine quantité de la « matière » pain.

_Je mange un pain_ = Je mange un pain entier (comptable → article indéfini)
_Je mange du pain_ = Je mange un peu de pain (non comptable → article partitif)


----------



## Sannanas

Il ne s'agit pas seulement de comptable/non comptable, mais aussi de la quantité.
S'il s'agit d'une quantité indéterminée, on utilise l'article partitif.
Donc pour 'je cueille des fleurs' > on ne sait pas combien de fleurs > partitif.
Si on dit 'je cueille les fleurs', c'est défini: il s'agit d'un certain nombre de fleurs ou d'un 'groupe' de fleurs qui forment un ensemble.
Cela vaut aussi pour le pain: 'je mange du pain' > on ne sait pas combien de pain.


----------



## atcheque

_Je cueille des fleurs_* n'utilise pas *le partitif.
C'est l'article *indéfini pluriel*, le pluriel de _une fleur_ : *plusieurs fleurs quelconques*.
_Je cueille les fleurs_ est *défini *: les fleurs du jardin, du pot de fleurs, du pré ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Sannanas said:


> Cela vaut aussi pour le pain: 'je mange du pain' > on ne sait pas combien de pain.


Dans ce cas, ce serait _Je mange des pains_. (Mais il faut être vraiment affamé pour ça ! )


----------



## Sannanas

Maître Capello said:


> Dans ce cas, ce serait _Je mange des pains_. (Mais il faut être vraiment affamé pour ça ! )



C'est vrai quand on mange deux ou trois pains, mais si je mange seulement la moitié d'un pain ou juste un morceau, on peut dire 'je mange du pain', pour référer au pain en général, sans indiquer le nombre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est seulement que tu sembles mélanger les notions de _partitif_ et d'_indéfini_ ou alors tu utilises le terme _indéterminée_ de manière inappropriée quand tu écris :


Sannanas said:


> S'il s'agit d'une quantité indéterminée, on utilise l'article partitif.


Ce n'est en effet pas correct, car s'il s'agit d'une quantité indéterminée *comptable*, on utilise l'article *indéfini*. C'est lorsqu'il s'agit d'une quantité *non comptable* que l'on utilise l'article *partitif*.

_Je mange un pain_ (comptable → article indéfini)
_Je mange des pains_ (comptable → article indéfini)
_Je mange du pain_ (non comptable → article partitif)


----------



## Bachatamor

Bonjour à tous et à toutes, 

j'ai des doutes concernant le choix de l'article dans la phrase: J'ai mangé ... oignon / tomate?

Est-ce qu'il faut dire "J'ai mangé de l'oignon" ou "j'ai mangé un oignon"?

Pareil pour "tomate": "j'ai mangé de la tomate" ou "j'ai mangé une tomate"?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Bachatamor et bienvenue sur le forum !

Les deux formulations sont possibles, tout dépend du contexte :

- si tu as mangé un oignon ou une tomates entiers, tu diras : j'ai mangé un oignon / j'ai mangé une tomate.
- si tu as mangé ces aliments parmi d'autres, tu diras j'ai mangé de la tomate / j'ai mangé de l'oignon


----------



## Bachatamor

Punky Zoé, merci pour votre réponse!

Je vais juste préciser votre dernière phrase: si j'ai mangé "une partie de la tomate" (la moitié, par exemple), je vais dire "j'ai mangé de la tomate"?

Si j'ai mangé les deux légumes en entiers je vais dire "j'ai mangé une tomate et un oignon"?


----------



## Comtois

Il me semble que « de la tomate (ou de l'oignon) » marche dans tous les cas. Mais on peut préciser une tomate, si c'est le cas, ou une demi tomate.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

A ce sujet, est-ce qu'il faut dire : je mange de la pistache ou des pistaches ? une pistache me paraît incorrecte étant donné qu'elle est trop petite. Qu'en dites-vous ?


----------



## Maître Capello

À moins que tu ne manges de la purée de pistache, seul _*une* pistache_ (ou plutôt _*des* pistaches_ puisqu'on n'en mange rarement qu'une seule ) est correct.


----------



## Bachatamor

Et si je caractérise l'objet que je mange: je mange de la bonne tomate ou une bonne tomate? (ou du pain délicieux / un pain délicieux)


----------



## Maître Capello

L'adjectif ne joue aucun rôle dans le choix de l'article : article indéfini pour les choses entières, donc comptables (_une tomate, deux tomates_, etc.) ; article partitif pour de la purée, une masse indistincte, un morceau, etc., donc non comptable (_de la tomate_ = de la tomate écrasée, de la purée de tomate).


----------



## Bachatamor

Merci à tous pour vos réponses!


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup Maître Capello, excellent !


> Maître Capello : [...] ou plutôt _*des* pistaches_ puisqu'on n'en mange rarement qu'une seule [...]


Chaque fois, moi, j'en mange au moins un kilo !


----------

